# Excalibur offspring?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have more than his name? Registered? Breed? Age? I am sure there are many horses named Excalibur so it is hard to pin point the right one without more details 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

That's all I have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

With that information about his breeding, he is already listed on allbreedpedigree and has 2 offspring that have been listed. 
Excalibur Hanoverian


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

Do you think I can find videos or what he has done? Every time I google his names stables or other horses pop up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PrettyBananas said:


> Do you think I can find videos or what he has done? Every time I google his names stables or other horses pop up
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is a common name and used for more than just horses, would be hard to find what you are looking for if it is even posted on the internet. Good luck


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Here you go

Canadian Warmblood Horse Breeders Association - Stallions

This is his owner's website. He can be seen under stallions. 

Touchstone Farm: Home


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

^ I have found all that I just can't find any videos or what he's done or anything! I wanted to see him in action to see if there's similarities and all that, thank you though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Why not contact his owner then and ask?


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel weird asking do lots of people do that? I'm rediculesly shy lol maybe I will just call!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

PrettyBananas said:


> I feel weird asking do lots of people do that? I'm rediculesly shy lol maybe I will just call!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you have a foal from their stud, I am sure they would love to hear from you. Most stud owners like to know what became of the foals their stud produced :wink:


----------



## PrettyBananas (Apr 27, 2014)

I guess that makes sence thanks for helping everyone I guess I'm going to call them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Apex (Apr 18, 2009)

Definetely contact Chris Gould at Touchstone Farms. This stallion has at least 29 progeny in the Canadian Warmblood registry. With Escudo as his sire, Furioso and of course the grand dam maker Arkansas, Excalibur is very very well bred. Touchstone is a well known breeder in Canada, with years of serious breeding behind them.


----------

